# Clapton



## Nightwalker (29/12/15)

32 AWG is wrapped around a 26 AWG Kanthal wire.
Will that fit in the Crius v3 velocity deck? Dual?


----------



## Nimatek (29/12/15)

It can if you are using 2mm diameter and 4 or 5 wraps. 



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> It can if you are using 2mm diameter and 4 or 5 wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


What ohm does it come out?


----------



## daniel craig (31/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> What ohm does it come out?


Resistance of a clapton is equal to the resistance of the core, the 32g doesn't change the resistance. I would expect it to be around 0.4 Ohms to 0.5 Ohms. This is for single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/15)

8wrap ud 32/26 clapton wire 2.5 id .45ohms vaping happily at 80watts.... Easy fit in the crius

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/12/15)

That is a seriously neat build! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/15)

Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (31/12/15)

Do you stick about half the cotton in the juice holes and just trim the excess on top? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The wicking. As asked, do u stuff abit in and cut off the top extra?


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/15)

I cut at an angle so there is a thin piece that goes down the wick hole.then trim excess off the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. I'm going to try my Clapton again tomorrow morning. Then wick it right. Ty.


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/15)

If you need help just shout bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/1/16)

Some wicking pics








Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

